
Mammoth Biosciences secures exclusive license to new CRISPR proteins - bookofjoe
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/12/mammoth-biosciences-lands-exclusive-license-to-new-crispr-proteins-that-could-boost-gene-editing-precision/
======
bookofjoe
>CRISPR-CasΦ from huge phages is a hypercompact genome editor

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6501/333](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6501/333)

